# A pic of Rosie and Teya



## jin (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, as I'm new to the forum I thought I would post a pic of my Cavvie Rosie and my Basset Hound puppy Teya


----------



## jin (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG. Sorry it's so big. I don't know how to make it smaller.


----------



## jin (Nov 15, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Your pic never came out
> 
> In the box where you post your reply, look above in that grey area. There's a paperclip thingy next to that smiley face. Click on the paperclip and browse your computer to find pic you want. Then click upload. Then click paperclip again and it should appear in the reply box. When people click on it, it will come up larger. If you want a big pic to appear then you need to upload pic to a website like Photobucket and get the IMG or URL code/address and copy and paste that in the reply box. Hope this helps.


Thanks for that. It took me a while to remember that I needed to use a photo hosting thing. It's been a while since I've used a forum


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

they are beautiful!! just gorgeous! x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely picture, they are both very cute


----------



## jin (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think so


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely dogs :thumbup1:


----------



## hillspet (Nov 20, 2009)

ohh its soo sweet


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

How sweet! What cute puppies.


----------



## jin (Nov 15, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> How sweet! What cute puppies.


Thanks, but actually the Cav is thirteen years old. She looks good doesn't she  She's not much bigger than the puppy though


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

nice looking hound and cavi you have there:thumbup1:


----------

